# New



## mom2girls (Nov 17, 2009)

My name is Tammi and I recently decided that instead of paying big bucks for my youngest who was suriving off sonnys pork Id learn to do it mysel.I smoked a boston butt sunday and at 7 she polished over over half the 8lb roast in a day.Since I am just learning any advice would be great,Im using an electric smoker,I know its cheating but as a singlr mom and full time student it works.lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## desertlites (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome mom&2 girls-glad to have u here at SMF.


----------



## hoser (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Mom!

Nice to have you here, and I hope some of the folks with electrics can help you out.

Remeber...it's not cheating if you're having fun, and makin good Q


----------



## reents (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with doing it your way.  Sounds like it came out great.
Again welcome if you have any question I proably don't know the answer to but seveal people on this isite are sure to bend over backwords to help you out.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Tammi.Welcome to smf ... Lots of folks here with lots of experience...help is always just a post away.Happy smokes !


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 17, 2009)

Practice makes perfect!!  Its the truth in smoking...


----------



## bassman (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## alx (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.Ask and you shall recieve...


----------



## vinman (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome Tammi to SMF. Great bunch of folks here in this forum!


----------



## warthog (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome, glad that you could join us.  Lots of helpful people here so  ask away if you need to.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello Tami 
Welcome aboard - there are lots of us with electrics here - I have a smokin Tex 1400 so if I can help let me know
Glad to have you with us


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nothing wrong with electric smokers, I have 2 of them, the one on the right smoked a brisket while I was sleeping over night, you can also see the Traeger and the smokestack from the fridge conversion in the back ground


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tammi, welcome to the SMF. Using an electric smoker is not cheating, just ask anyone who owns a MES. It's all about the end result, if it taste good to you, then you've done the job. Many different ways to smoke a meal. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Tammi!  As stated, there are plenty of us here with electric smokers and there's just nothing wrong with them after some practice!  Feel free to jump right in and ask all the questions you want.  Remember, there are no dumb questions, just dumb people who ask questions.  No...wait, I have that wrong...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You know what we mean!  

Seriously, welcome aboard and enjoy the ride!

Mac


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Tammi and welcome to the SMF.  But I've got to be honest with you.  Log out now and don't come back for a while.  As a single mom and a full-time student you do not have the time to handle the addiction that will come with smoking meats and joining this forum.

Awww, I'm just teasing.  Congratulations on pulling off your first smoke.  Sounds like the kids loved it, which is the greatest compliment you can get.

All great people aroound here who really want to help you get the results you desire.  Just ask a question in the proper room and usually within a couple of minutes you'll get several replys.  Great place this is.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2009)

Tammi, welcome to the SMF family. Your electric smoker will work just fine for you and will put out some great food. A number of fine folk on here  use an electric smoker including me-sometimes the Lang 60 is a bit big for smoking 1 chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy the new addiction!


----------



## treegje (Nov 18, 2009)

welcome to the SMF Tammi


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 18, 2009)

Howdy & welcome.

It's only cheatin' if your smoke come's in the form of a bottled liquid!!  :) ;)


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you will love all the ideas and advice that float around here. One suggestion - get a vacuum sealer. Then on the weekend when you are doing homework, you can smoke off a bunch of stuff, then vacuum seal it and toss it in the freezer.

Then the vultures.... I mean teenagers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, can pull out a pound or two for that after school snack... lol.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
I agree with investing in a vacuum sealer, one of the better purchases I have made since you can freeze, thaw, freeze and thaw BBQ over and over and it is just as good as the day you smoked it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2009)

Find some sawdust(from fruit or nut trees) and place in a small Aluminum pan on the heating element,should do great!
We love to share techniques, don't be shy.In this house the rule is FUN and FRIENDSHIP!!!
SMOKE HAPPY,
Stan   aka   Old School   :)-


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2009)

First off welcome Tammi to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 19, 2009)

Electric smokers are not cheating,  smokers come in all shapes and sizes, just like their owners.  You can create great BBQ from a gasser, an electric, a UDS, etc etc.   You might find after you upgrade to another smoker, that electric was your favorite.


----------



## seenred (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello Tammi, nice to meet you!  Welcome to our little family.  Good to have you here.  As you can see by all the responses, there are so many helpful and friendly people here.  Good luck and happy smokin'!


----------



## billbo (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome Tammi!


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Tammi.


----------



## blue (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome Tammi.  I got a 4 year old that does that same thing to my pork.  Most kids want candy and ice cream...my kid want brisket.


----------

